# Température iMac 27"



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour, bonsoir,

Je possède un iMac 27" inch-2011 disposant d'un Core i5 cadencé à 2.7 Ghz, d'une carte graphique AMD Radeon 6770M - 512 Mo. 12Go de RAM - OSX 10.10.2 Yosemite

___________________________

Je fais du montage vidéo, le plus souvent.. Il m'arrive de faire de la bureautique aussi ainsi que des appels Skype. Ce sont mes activités principales (pas de montage 3D photoshop, ou etc..)

Cependant, je trouve que le Mac chauffe quand je fais du montage vidéo et/ou appels Skype. J'ai donc installé iStats Menus qui m'indique une moyenne de 45 °. smcFanControl, lui m'indique 49 ° ...

____________________________

*Mes questions sont les suivantes : 

1 )- Quel software dois-je croire concernant la température du Mac ? smcFanControl ou iStatsMenu ? 
2 )- Quelle est la température idéale, la température à ne pas excéder pour un Mac 
  (voir caractér. au dessus) 
3 )- 50 ° en montage vidéo + bureautique + Skype, c'est normal ? 
4 )- Des astuces pour baisser la température (si celle ci est anormale?) ?
5 )- Est-il bon d'utiliser smcFanControl ou un autre software pour modifier la vitesse des ventilos ou doit-on laisser faire l'OS ? Merci de m'éclairer sur ce sujet. *

Merci d'avance  pour vos réponses !!


----------



## Ti7an (26 Février 2015)

Sa va 50 degré pour montage photos 
A tu déjà ouvert iMac pour nettoyer les ventilateurs ou tu pousse à fond avec smc pendant 5 minute et utilise des logiciel style onyx pour entretenir iMac il chauffera moins


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

disque dur de quel type
Classique ou SSD?

quand tu passes ta main derriere l'écran tu sens des chaleurs fortes exceptionnelles?


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> Bonjour, bonsoir,
> 
> Je possède un iMac 27" inch-2011 disposant d'un Core i5 cadencé à 2.7 Ghz, d'une carte graphique AMD Radeon 6770M - 512 Mo. 12Go de RAM - OSX 10.10.2 Yosemite
> 
> ...


Je ne vois rien d'anormal dans ce que tu dis. Mon i7, à 30°C au repos, monte à plus de 90 quand il est fortement sollicité. Idem pour mon GPU : dans les 30°C au repos, il monte à plus de 80°C en plein jeu. Et l'iMac gère très bien tout seul ses ventilos. Quant il n'y a pas de problèmes, pas la peine d'en inventer. 

Si tu veux monitorer tes températures, utilise un des deux logiciels dont tu parles (perso j'utilise iStats Menus), quant à changer la vitesse des ventilos, tu peux si tu le souhaites, mais vu que ta machine a des températures normales, à part du bruit en plus, je ne vois pas ce que ça va t'apporter.
Je modifie les ventilos sur le mien avant de jouer sous Windows : comme je me fous du bruit quand je joue, je monte le ventilo afin que les CPU/GPU ne dépassent pas 75°C, comme ça je ne les abime pas prématurément en jouant.


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> 1 )- Quel software dois-je croire concernant la température du Mac ? smcFanControl ou iStatsMenu ?
> 2 )- Quelle est la température idéale, la température à ne pas excéder pour un Mac
> (voir caractér. au dessus)
> 3 )- 50 ° en montage vidéo + bureautique + Skype, c'est normal ?
> ...


1) peu importe le logiciel, perso j'utilise Macs Fan Control, le tout est de voir de temps en temps s'il n'y a pas excès de température _(affichage en haut de la barre de menus)_
2) aucune, si le système utilise au maximum le processeur, plus la carte graphique, on ne peut donc rien faire
3) en montage vidéo, c'est tout à fait normal et cette température n'est pas excessive
4) pas beaucoup, mais part du principe qu'il vaut mieux régler un logiciel de contrôle de température en mode manuel avec comme base 1800 tr/mn qui est le seuil de l'audible. Mon iMac 27 de 2011 fonctionne comme ça depuis le début et je fais beaucoup de 3D.
5) comme en 4) je n'ai jamais constaté de problèmes. Par contre j'ai eu l'occasion de démonter mon iMac pour y mettre un SSD, de la poussière il y en a, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé autant que certains le mentionne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

PascalForMac, je n'ai pas modifier le Hardware du Mac, je possède un "1 To Disque Dur Sata"
Des températures presques BRULANTES sur les coins hauts gauche et droit.

Je vous rappel que l'iMac 27" dispose d'une sortie à l'arrière de l'écran (pour évacuer le chaleur, je pense).. 
Moi personnellement, je pense plutôt que c'est un + pour l'accès à la poussière dans le Mac.

__________________________________

1) Donc selon vous Locke, je devrai mettre une vitesse minimale de 1800 tr/min constamment avec smcFanControl (vu qu'avec iStat Menu, on ne peut pas régler précisément, on a a faire à des "pré-réglages" (Normal, Moyen, Elevé)) ??

2) Démonter le Mac? Ce n'est pas dangereux ou complexe ? De même pour les ventilos à fond durant 5mn, ce n'est pas un peu dangereux, cela ne détériorera pas le sytème?

3) Donc selon vous, 50° c'est normal en faisant des tâches gourmandes. Je dois donc laisser le système gérer tout seul, c'est bien sa?

4) Et enfin dernière question, c'est bien à cause la poussière que le Mac chauffe ? 

Merci d'avances de vos réponses, encore une fois


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

Moi je toucherais à rien... Et de tout le temps faire tourner ton ventilo à 1800 tpm au lieu des 1200 tpm d'origine, à part faire du bruit et user prématurément le ventilo, je ne vois pas ce que tu y gagneras en pratique...
Ton CPU à 50 c'est rien du tout... Même s'il restait tout le temps à 50°C, il mourra bien après tout le reste de ta machine. Tu as déjà emmené un CPU au bout ? Moi jamais...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

D'accord donc je laisse grimper le Mac en température, et je le laisse gérer tout seul, sa marche. 
Juste une chose que j'ai remarqué, + l'iMac chauffe, + il est "lent", moins dynamique, moins rapide; bref les performances baissent .. I


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> D'accord donc je laisse grimper le Mac en température, et je le laisse gérer tout seul, sa marche.
> Juste une chose que j'ai remarqué, + l'iMac chauffe, + il est "lent", moins dynamique, moins rapide; bref les performances baissent .. I


Ça c'est étrange... Les CPU et GPU ont aujourd'hui des protections et ralentissent quand ils sont trop chauds, mais là on parle de + de 90°C... Ton relevé à 50°C, c'est bien sur le CPU ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

J'ai regardé avec iStat Menus, ce sont ces composants qui chauffent le + (du moins hier, ils étaient dans les 50-53°)

CPU CORE 1
CPU CORE 2
CPU CORE 3
CPU CORE 4
et le GPU ???


----------



## gegedetrois (26 Février 2015)

la grande ouverture en haut à l'arrière de ton imac c'est bien pour évacuer l'air chaud 
maintenant un imac chauffe beaucoup moins avec un SSD qu'avec un disque classique ,pour moi ça a baissé la température en moyenne d'une dizaine de degrés (sur un 27 de 2013)
quand à la poussière tout dépend de l'environnement chez certain ce sera insignifiant chez d'autres la cata


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

D'accord merci


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Tu t'affoles pour pas grand chose, pour moi il est tout à fait normal qu'en montage vidéo le processeur demande plus de ressources et augmente la température. Pose toi plutôt la question si le problème apparait sans l'utilisation d'un logiciel de montage. Donc en utilisation normale, quelle est ou sont les températures affichées ?

Un petit test à faire, passe la main dans le bas de ton iMac, là ou sont les grilles d'entrée d'air _(de chaque coté de la trappe des barrettes mémoire)_. Si tu ramasses des moutons, alors il serait souhaitable d'ouvrir ton iMac pour retirer les poussières qui sont collées sur les ventilateurs.


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

gegedetrois a dit:


> la grande ouverture en haut à l'arrière de ton imac c'est bien pour évacuer l'air chaud
> maintenant * un imac chauffe beaucoup moins avec un SSD qu'avec un disque classique ,pour moi ça a baissé la température en moyenne d'une dizaine de degrés (sur un 27 de 2013)*
> quand à la poussière tout dépend de l'environnement chez certain ce sera insignifiant chez d'autres la cata


Cette histoire de HDD qui fait monter la température de 10°C dans toute la machine dans un 27" de 2013 est une légende, en tous les cas ce n'est pas une généralité.
Voilà mes température avec un HDD et un SSD dans un 27" late 2013. Elles sont à 1 ou 2°C près les mêmes qu'une machine avec un SSD uniquement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Je fais actuellement de la bureautique (internet, youtube) et je laisse ouvrir VLC (lecture 1080p HD)

voici ce que j'obtiens :





EDIT : Optical Drive Proximity affiche une température de 50° en rouge ! Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire??


----------



## gegedetrois (26 Février 2015)

demande à Locke qui n'y croyais pas non plus et qui l'a constaté (pourtant il a pas l'habitude de me louper si je mets quelque chose pour laquelle il n'est pas du même avis)


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Cette histoire de HDD qui fait monter la température de 10°C dans toute la machine dans un 27" de 2013 est une légende


Non pas du tout, un disque dur interne de 3,5" fera augmenter la température d'environ 10° si le processeur est sollicité avec des gros logiciels. Ce sera d'autant plus vrai si on fait du montage vidéo qui demande des incessants accès en écriture/lecture sur un disque dur. Et ça, c'est ce que j'ai pu constater avec des logiciels de 3D ou de montage vidéo avec FCPX utilisant des effets spéciaux. Pour pallier à ça, j'ai utilisé un disque USB en Firewire ou tous mes travaux sont stockés dessus et c'est ce disque dur externe qui chauffe.

Un SSD ne contient aucune pièce mécanique, aucun moteur, dégageant de la chaleur. Oui, le constat avec un SSD en lieu et place d'un disque dur à plateaux de 3,5" fait baisser la température de 10°. Par contre, si on a gardé le disque dur d'origine et installé un SSD à la place du SuperDrive, la baisse ne sera pas significative.

@gegedetrois 
Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, puisque j'ai, en long, en large et en travers, expliqué screenshots à l'appui, comment j'ai fait l'installation d'un SSD. Tu confonds, car tu insistes lourdement sur le problème d'encrassage _(éventuel)_ des ventilateurs, dans le but de vendre ton produit. Je ne nie pas qu'il est fort possible que les ventilateurs nécessitent un bon nettoyage, mais il est complètement inutile d'installer une grille filtrante supplémentaire. D'autant plus que les nouveaux modèles plus fins ont une entrée d'air différente.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

LCD proximity s'affiche en rouge désormais avec 68°


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Que dit un logiciel comme Macs Fan Control ?

Moi j'ai ça en ayant régler les vitesses en Vitesse constante...





Si ça affiche les mêmes températures, à mon avis il va te falloir ouvrir ton iMac et faire un bon nettoyage des ventilateurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Voila ce que cela donne :


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Non pas du tout, un disque dur interne de 3,5" fera augmenter la température d'environ 10° si le processeur est sollicité avec des gros logiciels. Ce sera d'autant plus vrai si on fait du montage vidéo qui demande des incessants accès en écriture/lecture sur un disque dur. Et ça, c'est ce que j'ai pu constater avec des logiciels de 3D ou de montage vidéo avec FCPX utilisant des effets spéciaux. Pour pallier à ça, j'ai utilisé un disque USB en Firewire ou tous mes travaux sont stockés dessus et c'est ce disque dur externe qui chauffe.
> 
> Un SSD ne contient aucune pièce mécanique, aucun moteur, dégageant de la chaleur. Oui, le constat avec un SSD en lieu et place d'un disque dur à plateaux de 3,5" fait baisser la température de 10°. Par contre, si on a gardé le disque dur d'origine et installé un SSD à la place du SuperDrive, la baisse ne sera pas significative.


Je te remets mes températures :






Tu penses sincèrement que mon CPU et mon GPU seraient à 25°C si je virais le HDD ? Que la RAM serait plus froide que la pièce ambiante ? 
C'est ce qu'affirme partout Gege, et c'est ce que tu dis aussi quand je lis "Oui, le constat avec un SSD en lieu et place d'un disque dur à plateaux de 3,5" fait baisser la température de 10°."
Non, un iMac avec SSD seulement a à peu de chose près les mêmes températures que les miennes, au repos ou en charge. Que le HDD fasse prendre quelques degrés à l'ensemble lorsque le HDD est lourdement sollicité, je veux bien (et encore, avec le Fusion Drive, c'est très rare que je tire sur le HDD), mais dire qu'un HDD fait prendre 10°C en moyenne à une machine, ce n'est pas vrai.
De toute façon, un HDD moderne qui lit c'est 10W, à comparer au 84W d'un i7 ou au plus de 100W de la GTX 780M ou de la Radeon 295.
Mis en perspective autrement, les 10W du HDD en lecture intensive, c'est moins de 3,5% de ce que dégage en chaleur un iMac late 2013 (288 W en charge au total), donc +3,5% de chaleur dégagée = température qui augmente de 10°C dans toute la machine ? Ça ne tient pas la route... Et rien à voir avec la circulation de l'air non plus, puisqu'en idle, un iMac avec SSD seulement a quasiment les mêmes température que ce que je viens de poster.

Encore une fois, je veux bien que quand on tire sur le disque ça fait prendre quelques degrés à l'ensemble. Peut-être même +10°C sur le CPU quand on tire comme un malade sur le HDD et le CPU (et encore, je dubite : avec les i7 récents, de toute façon les ventilos vont se lancer pour maintenir le CPU autour de 90°C, un Mac avec SSD ou avec HDD aura les mêmes temp). Mais clamer partout que "un HDD = +10°C dans une machine", non, on ne peut pas affirmer une telle chose sans l'expliciter un peu plus. Ou j'attends un screenshot comme le mien avec -10°C partout d'un Mac SSD only. Je veux bien vous faire le screen en charge aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

J'ai touuuuuuut compris.
LOCKED, que dites-vous de mes stats ?
Je me suis permis de prendre votre "configuration vitesse ventilo"
Sa fais du bruit, je ne suis pas habitué, mais je préfère plutôt ça que la chauffe à 50° voir + 

J'appréhende le démontage de l'iMac, peur de perdre la machine.


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Tu penses sincèrement que mon CPU et mon GPU seraient à 25°C si je virais le HDD ?


Non, pas possible, ça oscillera entre 38 et 42°. Tu te poses trop de questions, ça ne sert à rien.

Ton screenshot en #20 est en mode Custom. Mais en mode Vitesse constante, qu'affiche Macs Fan Control en utilisation normale et avec 1800 tr/mn _(seuil de l'audible) ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Je vais essayer une vitesse constante de 1800 tr/min pour les 3 composants.
Cependant, je ne peut pas la fixer avec Macs Fan Control car il n'arrive pas à accéder au SMC (iStats Menus 5 est enclenché). Et puis je ne sais pas comment quitter iStat Menus.

Il reste toujours dans la barre des tâches (en haut)


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> iStats Menus 5 est enclenché


Tu le désactives tout simplement, du moins pour les ventilateurs.

Petite remarque, il fait très chaud chez toi, la température ambiante est de 24°.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu le désactives tout simplement, du moins pour les ventilateurs.



Déjà essayé .. 

*EDIT :* j'ai désactive Sensors pour iSM5, il fallait juste redémarrer Macs Fan Control

Ventilos ODD , HDD, et CPU poussés actuellement à 1800 tr/min

Que dois-je faire maintenant, j'attends un peu ? Pour avoir des infos fiable ?

*EDIT 2 *: Oui, j'aime bien qu'il fasse chaud (du moins qu'il fasse bon) dans ma chambre, pour moi c'est normal .. 

Le chauffage à un impact sur la température du Mac ?

PS: sa fait du bruit  ..


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Désinstalle iStats _(perso je ne l'aime pas, car il est trop intrusif)_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Je pense le garder car comment dire, outre les ventilateurs et leur vitesses, je m'intéresse aussi à la RAM ainsi qu'au coeurs du processeurs.

Après 5-6 minutes en vitesses constante de 1800 tr/min pour les ventilos des 3 composants,  Macs Fan Control me sort ces données  :







Alors, doc? 

____________________________


Au passage, une petite question car je vois que vous vous y connaissait :

La température de quel composant dois-je le plus surveiller (le CPU, non?)

Facultatif : si vous voulez savoir ce que dit iSM5 :


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Perso, je surveille CPU + HDD et GPU Heatsink à droite dans la fenêtre.

Tu peux baisser ODD à 1500 tr/mn, voire 1200 tr/mn et même le laisser en mode Auto si tu ne t'en sert que rarement.

Pour le moment, pour moi rien d'anormal, par contre il faudrait que tu travailles avec tes logiciels, surtout avec ton logiciel de montage vidéo pour voir comment cela va se passer, mais surtout comment Macs Fan Control va gérer ça. Il serait souhaitable de désactiver iStats pour qu'il n'interfère pas pendant tes tests.

iStats donne beaucoup d'informations, trop à mon goût et passer son temps à regarder les icônes de l'état de changement des activités est contre productif.


Rayousimplement a dit:


> je m'intéresse aussi à la RAM ainsi qu'au coeurs du processeurs.


Et ça t'apportera quoi ? Dans la mesure où depuis Mavericks la gestion de la mémoire est gérée par le système qui en libère lorsque des applications ont cessé de fonctionner en la redistribuant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> ton logiciel de montage vidéo pour voir comment cela va se passer, mais surtout comment Macs Fan Control va gérer ça.



Merci de votre avis, mais wahou, je suis perdu, vous me dites que *Mac Fan Control "va gérer ça"* ?!
C'est à dire que maintenant c'est à MFC que reviens le pouvoir de changer la vitesse ? Plus à l'OS

C'est à dire que quand je met sur "Auto" avec MFC, c'est lui qui changera à sa guise ? D'aaaaacoooooord, je pensais que le mode "Auto" avait le rôle d'un bouton "Désactivé", donc que c'était une remise de pouvoir à l'OS de changer la vitesse...

Désolé, je sais je suis nul, je pose beaucoup de questions...


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Dans un premier temps, teste dans ce mode Vitesse constante, comment les températures évoluent. Si cela parait stable en travaillant, en sollicitant le processeur et la carte graphique, alors passe en mode Auto en utilisant les sondes. Ce sera à toi de voir.

Par expérience et depuis 2011 avec mon iMac, j'ai toujours réglé les ventilos de cette façon de manière à avoir une bon refroidissement général, amenant une bonne circulation générale de l'air dans la coque intérieure. Ce que je trouve important est d'éviter une surchauffe excessive dès le lancement d'une application demandant de grosses ressources. Pour moi, c'est une façon de limiter un lancement inopiné des ventilos et il s'en écoule du temps avant d'être dans des tr/mn très élevés.

Fais donc toi tes propres réglages en fonction des logiciels qui demande des ressources, et je pense que tu t'apercevras que ce serait une bonne solution t'évitant une surveillance bien inutile. Mais avant, il va te falloir passer un peu de temps pour trouver tes propres marques. A ce jour je n'ai aucun dysfonctionnement ni comportement étrange des ventilos et pourtant je fais beaucoup de 3D. A toi de voir maintenant. A suivre...

*Edit :* et le pire c'est que j'ai fait la même chose dans mon MBP de 2010 et il tient toujours la route.


----------



## gegedetrois (26 Février 2015)

c'est sur qu'elle est différente tu as vu mes photos ,avant c'était des petits trous et maintenant des ouvertures de 4 cm sur 4 mm a mon avis pas mieux pour empêcher les poussières de rentrer après chacun voit midi a sa porte
et je vois pas l'intérêt que j'aurais de multiplier les pseudos celui qui pense que mon support peut être utile il sait ou aller les autres ils font ce qu'ils veulent
locke tu as de la chance d'être dans un coin pas pollué et en plus tu connais ton iMac sur le bout des doigts c'est évident que pour toi il ne sert a rien maintenant tout le monde n'est pas dans ton cas


----------



## gegedetrois (26 Février 2015)

en plus avec "petit test pour votre imac" je donne le moyen d'être sur que mon support ne sert a rien    PUB ou conviction ?


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Désinstalle iStats _(perso je ne l'aime pas, car il est trop intrusif)_.


Moi j'adore iStat Menus, c'est un des premiers logiciels que j'installe sur mes machines. C'est puissant et configurable de A à Z. Ça permet de monitorer l'activité réseau, CPU, les températures, voir si l'Hyperthreading est activé... Pas des choses vitales bien entendu, mais informatives ou au moins ludiques pour les geeks que nous sommes.
En plus il me permet de personnaliser l'affichage de la date et le calendrier beaucoup mieux que ce que propose d'office Mac OS...








Rayousimplement a dit:


> Merci de votre avis, mais wahou, je suis perdu, vous me dites que *Mac Fan Control "va gérer ça"* ?!
> C'est à dire que maintenant c'est à MFC que reviens le pouvoir de changer la vitesse ? Plus à l'OS
> 
> C'est à dire que quand je met sur "Auto" avec MFC, c'est lui qui changera à sa guise ? D'aaaaacoooooord, je pensais que le mode "Auto" avait le rôle d'un bouton "Désactivé", donc que c'était une remise de pouvoir à l'OS de changer la vitesse...
> ...


Pour moi en mode vitesse constante avec ces logiciels, tu ne modifies que la vitesse minimale. Le Mac reprend la main dès que les ventilos ont besoin de souffler plus fort.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Merci Locke, je sais ce que je vais faire; je vais me "créer" des pré-réglages? C'est bon ?
Et donc si j'ai bien compris, je dois trouver les bons réglages pour chaque application pour avoir une température constante de combien de degrès ?
45-50° c'est bon ?


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Pas pour chaque application, mais pour une utilisation générale de tous les jours. Tu peux très bien laisser CPU en mode Vitesse constante et les 2 autres en mode Auto basé sur les sondes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Pour moi en mode vitesse constante avec ces logiciels, tu ne modifies que la vitesse minimale. Le Mac reprend la main dès que les ventilos ont besoin de souffler plus fort.



D'accord, c'est que je me demandais : donc quand j'utilise Macs Fan Control, je fixe la vitesse minimale c'est sa?
C'est  à dire que* imaginons*, l'iMac est à 90°, celui-ci augmentera la vitesse TOUT SEUL ? 

Locke, dernière question, promis, du moins je vais essayé : "Basé sur les sondes", c'est à dire ?


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

Pour info *Rayousimplement*, voici les températures que j'avais avec mon iMac mid 2007 (c'était un Core2Duo, ça chauffait moins, mais il avait lui aussi 3 ventilos, contrairement aux Macs d'aujourd'hui qui n'en ont plus qu'un).
J'avais monté la vitesse mini du ventilo HDD, avec la vitesse d'origine, il était à plus de 60°C en continu...


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> *D'accord, c'est que je me demandais : donc quand j'utilise Macs Fan Control, je fixe la vitesse minimale c'est sa*?
> C'est  à dire que* imaginons*, l'iMac est à 90°, celui-ci augmentera la vitesse TOUT SEUL ?


Pour moi c'est ça, oui.  Et le Mac reprendra la main bien avant les 90°C


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

Merci Alesc! J'ai presque les mêmes températures mon iMac 2011 .. 45 degrès "le tout" environ.. 
Locke, c'est bon j'ai compris le mode "D'après la sonde", juste : pour le CPU, je dois mettre "D'après la sonde CPU" *Heatsink ou Proximity* ?

Et dernière question et je clos le sujet car il me semble résolu:

Quand je met le mode "Basé sur la sonde" quels paramètres dois-je rentrer ?


----------



## Locke (27 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> D'après la sonde CPU" *Heatsink ou Proximity* ?


Heatsink



Rayousimplement a dit:


> Quand je met le mode "Basé sur la sonde" quels paramètres dois-je rentrer ?


Teste avec 45 et 80°, mais à toi de voir ce qui est le mieux en fonction de ce que tu fais.

Comme ton iMac est de 2011, j'aurais quand même tendance à penser qu'un nettoyage des ventilateurs serait nécessaire.

Soit tu es bon bricoleur et en te basant sur ce tutoriel de chez iFixit qui est une référence en matière de démontage/remontage avec juste cette étape... https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2429+Display+Replacement/7551 ...pour avoir accès aux ventilateurs et faire le nettoyage.

Soit tu le fais faire par une personne de haute confiance, voire par un magasin habilité Apple. C'est juste pour information, mais depuis 2011 et vu la température ambiante, que je trouve trop élevée chez toi, je pense que tes ventilateurs sont un peu encrassés, d'ou le fait de la possibilité des températures élevées que tu rencontres actuellement avec ton iMac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2015)

J'ai dernièrement changer la RAM (trappe du bas) et en tout cas, à cette endroit là, c'était bien poussiéreux.


----------



## gegedetrois (27 Février 2015)

comment c'est possible que la poussière rentre dans nos imac ? c'est pas grave c'est bien plus facile d'aller sur ifixit et de le nettoyer ou d'aller payer 80 € de SAV que de passer 2 minute a remplacer un filtre de temps en temps
c'est pas mal de temps en temps d'être un tout petit peu objectif plutôt que de pourrir les gens par plaisir ou pourquoi ,je sais pas c'est contre ma religion moi je sais pas faire


----------



## Locke (27 Février 2015)

Et toi tu t'imagines qu'avec ton filtre que cela va éliminer/retirer les poussières accumulées depuis 4 ans ?  Tu manques d'objectivité. 

Et repense à ce que j'ai écrit dans un autre message, que ta couche de 5 mm de mousse étouffe le son des hauts parleurs qui sont justement sur cette grille.


----------



## gegedetrois (27 Février 2015)

chez moi ça étouffe rien du tout,ça peu peut-être déranger une oreille musicale mais je crois pas que les musiciens ecoute leur musique avec les HP du mac
pour la poussière de 4 ans c'est sur que ça changera rien mais s'il en avait eu un pendant 4 ans il n'aurait pas ou peu de poussière
je manque pas d'objectivité c'est toi qui deforme mes propos j'ai pas inventé quelque chose qui netoye les iMac seulement quelque chose qui empêche qu'ils se pourrissent


----------



## Alesc (27 Février 2015)

gegedetrois a dit:


> comment c'est possible que la poussière rentre dans nos imac ? c'est pas grave c'est bien plus facile d'aller sur ifixit et de le nettoyer ou d'aller payer 80 € de SAV que de passer 2 minute a remplacer un filtre de temps en temps
> c'est pas mal de temps en temps d'être un tout petit peu objectif plutôt que de pourrir les gens par plaisir ou pourquoi ,je sais pas c'est contre ma religion moi je sais pas faire


On n'a peut-être pas tous envie de mettre cette verrue sur un magnifique objet à + de 2000 brouzoufs prévu pour fonctionner sans. J'habite en IDF, je ne suis pas un énorme fana du ménage, mon mid-2007 a fait 7 ans chez moi sans chauffer plus à la fin qu'au début. Perso je n'en vois pas l'utilité... Et j'avoue que je n'en peux plus de lire ton spam sur tous les topics...


----------



## gegedetrois (27 Février 2015)

tiens le deuxième 
tu vois tes critiques, même si je pense que verrue n'est pas le mot, sont surement plus justifiées sur l'esthétique que sur l'utilité et si à ce point de vue ce n'est peut-être pas top cela tiens juste au problème du coût il ne fallait pas dépasser le tarif d'une heure de SAV donc faire des compromis
j'ai une petite entreprise du bâtiment (électricité) et pour ne pas changer d'iphone 3 fois par an (un 6) j'ai aussi fait des compromis une coque bien costaud mais bien vilaine 
bien plus que mon support


----------



## Alesc (27 Février 2015)

gegedetrois a dit:


> tiens le deuxième
> tu vois tes critiques, même si je pense que verrue n'est pas le mot, sont surement plus justifiées sur l'esthétique que sur l'utilité et si à ce point de vue ce n'est peut-être pas top cela tiens juste au problème du coût il ne fallait pas dépasser le tarif d'une heure de SAV donc faire des compromis
> j'ai une petite entreprise du bâtiment (électricité) et pour ne pas changer d'iphone 3 fois par an (un 6) j'ai aussi fait des compromis une coque bien costaud mais bien vilaine
> bien plus que mon support


"Le deuxième" comme tu dis (et non le second : il y en a bien d'autres que ça commence à saouler !) ne dis pas que ton truc n'a pas de raison d'exister, juste qu'on a bien compris le propos, ceux que ça intéresse n'ont pas pu passer à côté là, je te promets. Ils peuvent mantenant alimenter la discussion dans les topics que tu as consacrés à ton invention ou même financer si ça leur semble intéressant. Mais cesse de spammer le forum entier, on dirait que toute la partie iMac c'est ton salon !


----------



## gegedetrois (27 Février 2015)

désolé de vous répondre


----------



## NestorK (28 Février 2015)

gegedetrois a dit:


> désolé de vous répondre


Non mais y'a un moment faut arrêter de jouer les Calimero et reconnaître quand on déconne.

Ton filtre est pas LA solution à tous les problèmes qui touchent les iMac sur ce forum. 

Ca serait bien qu'on passe à autre chose et que tu t'en tiennes à ton topic - que je continuerai à visiter d'ailleurs si tu le mets à jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2015)

J ai vu sur internet que si j'emmenais le Mac chez Apple ils me l'ouvrirait et me le nettoierait gratuitement..
J'ai du mal à y croire..Apple faire quelque chose de gratuit :hum :hum:


----------



## gegedetrois (2 Mars 2015)

ce serait pas une bonne nouvelle pour moi ,mais essayes et tiens nous au courant


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> J ai vu sur internet que si j'emmenais le Mac chez Apple ils me l'ouvrirait et me le nettoierait gratuitement.


Il faut toujours citer ses sources, car on lit tout et n'importe quoi sur la toile. Et là, j'émettrais un gros doute sur cette possibilité. Donc, si tu pouvais citer la source, histoire d'en connaitre l'origine.


----------

